# German Blue Rams ok with EI dosing? (high nitrate?)



## Stitch (15 Nov 2012)

Hey,

Well, exactly 1 day after seeing this photo and having the fish described as Electric Blue Rams my LFS has received an order of German Blue Rams and Bolivian Rams.   





The fish are currently in quarantine in the shop after travelling and will be available in the next few days.

I'm really impressed by the German Blue Rams but slightly worried after reading about them online (ie: tough fish to keep, short life expectancy, cannot tolerate high nitrate etc). Do any of you have any experience in keeping them? I'm ok with tank temp, pH, Gh etc but worried that the EI dosing might be raising the nitrate too high.

The other option would be to take the Bolivian Rams but these would be a second choice behind the GBRs.

Finally, how many do you think would be a good number for a 120G? I was thinking 2 males with 3 or 4 females?

Cheers


----------



## roadmaster (16 Nov 2012)

I tried my hand with these fish after raising Discus with the thought, that the Discus thrived ,so why shouldn't these fish ?
I kept them in 50/50 tapwater R/O water, and two in eight, might live for more than a year.
No CO2,No fertz,(other than fish food's)nitrates around 20ppm by water change day.
Tank was unplanted,Driftwoood,leaf litter,sand substrate.
I very much like them, but they appear to me,,,to be quite a fragile little fish.


----------



## Ady34 (16 Nov 2012)

Check out this link:
viewtopic.php?f=11&t=19971&hilit=rams+nitrate
it may put your mind at ease


----------



## Stitch (17 Nov 2012)

Thanks for the replies.

That link was VERY good. Really appreciate that, I had searched the forum but did not see that one.


----------



## Antipofish (17 Nov 2012)

If you can get any F1's from BCA members, they are a LOT more resilient than the fragile tank bred fish we have thrown at us.  The BCA has a website which is well worth a visit, both as a source of good fish, and expert knowledge too.


----------

